# Does Tolkien ever give the name of Bard the Bowmen's wife



## Abby Ray (May 20, 2017)

Hey ya'll, I'm am new to the forum stuff so please bear with me. I have read The Hobbit and LOTR a few times in my life, but recently said something I wasn't sure is true. I really don't have the ability to remember everything in the books, it just isn't going to happen. 

She told me Bard had a wife, which is implied, I mean he has a son in the book and three children in the movie, but she swears that in some place her name is given as Freya and a date of their is union is given. 

I've searched through the Appendixes, I've read online, I even went so far as to dig out my Middle Earth Atlas thinking maybe I'd find something in there. She can't remember where she read it, of course. I just wasn't sure if there was something I was missing.

Anyway, after my long winded question can anyone tell me if she's wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (May 20, 2017)

TH does not mention any of Bard's family. The only spot where we learn something is in LotR, Book 2, Ch.1 "Many meetings", when Glóin says to Frodo:

_"[...] They are good folk, the Bardings. The grandson of Bard the Bowman rules them, Brand son of Bain son of Bard. He is a strong king, and his realm now reaches far south and east of Esgaroth."_​
Appendix B "The Tale of Years" merely adds the years of their ruling.

So, this says nothing about his wife, less so about his wife's name.

The name "Freya" does not appear in TH, nor in LotR, nor in HoMe.


----------



## Abby Ray (May 20, 2017)

Thank you! I didn't think there was a wife's name ever mentioned.


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (May 19, 2021)

Maybe she was simply mixing them up with the Gods and Goddesses of the Edda's.


----------

